
Rules of Machine Learning: Best Practices for ML Engineering - rasmi
https://developers.google.com/machine-learning/rules-of-ml/
======
rasmi
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13414776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13414776)

